# Westminster Stds, history of traditional contents



## NaphtaliPress (May 3, 2006)

Perhaps everything you wanted to know or more than you wanted to know about the traditional contents of the Westminster Stds is given in an aritcle I wrote for the 2005 _Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (on special now, get it and the 2006 forthcoming issue for only $28.50. See here). Extracts below.


> [align=center]*Antiquary
> The Development of the Traditional Form of
> The Westminster Standards*[/align]
> The Westminster Confession of Faith was approved and adopted by the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland on August 27, 1647. Subsequently, the Confession was published for the first time with both the Larger and Shorter Catechisms in 1648, which catechisms had been approved respectively on July 2nd and July 28th of that year.*1 *Other items began to be published along with the three doctrinal standards beginning in 1649, though these did not always appear in later editions. After nearly eighty years, the traditional complement of documents making up "œThe Westminster Standards" was set and fixed by the Lumisden and Robertson edition of 1728 (Warfield, 627).
> ...



"¦


> [align=center]Appendix A: The Traditional Contents of The Westminster Standards[/align]
> 
> The following list presents the traditional content of the Westminster Standards as set and ordered by the Lumisden &amp;amp;amp;amp; Robertson edition (L&amp;amp;amp;amp;R, 1728). The edition of first appearance with the Confession and Catechisms is given in parentheses, which often is noted by either Warfield or the Carruthers. Where this is not the case, dates marked by a dagger (" ) indicate the earliest edition found by the author. Editions cited in this article are described in Appendix B.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for this Chris!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Thanks for this Chris!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 3, 2006)

I should have added, to see the rest of the history of the development of the traditional text, as well as an appendix showing when each of the 22 separate items came into the collection and another appendix giving the details of the particular editions consulted (17 key editions from1649-1860), as well as a third appendix detailing an edition owned by the Presbyterian Historical Society, Philadelphia, which appears to be the one known surviving example, get the 2005 issue! As said above, it and the 2006 are on special for just $28.50. http://www.cpjournal.com


----------

